

What is the most elegant line of code you've seen? - rshlo
http://www.quora.com/Elegant-Code/What-is-the-most-elegant-line-of-code-youve-seen

======
bdfh42
The link demanded a "sign up" so no way.

Probably the most elegant (and eloquent?) line would be in BASIC:

END

says it all.

